# tank problems



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok the betta is in a 10 gallon tank with a pelco, did the normal water change sat and the water is really6 cloudy, changed 50% yesterday and it cloudy again, what can i do or add to clear it up


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

What are your parameters? What Type of filter do you have? What kind of pleco is it?
I am thinking it could a bacterial bloom due to overstocking (really depends on what pleco you got and how big it is), but I could be wrong


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Regenesis sounds about right,sounds bacterial.Did you cycle the tank before placing any fish in it?How is the betta and pleco acting?What type of pleco is in with the betta?If he is a common,then the tank is too small for him.Do you have live plants?Plants will help keep the water a little more stable by absorbing some of the nitrates.THe bacterial bloom can happen if its a new tank,often referred to new tank syndrom,or by overstocking.The best way to clear it up is to add live plants and do waterchanges.

Also forgot to ask,what filter do you have on the tank?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the tank is 8 months old, 2 live amazon swords, the pleco is a very small one, it has been in there 5 months, the filter is the one that came with the tank kit from walmart. the betta has been in there 8 months as well


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you changed anything recently, are you keeping the light on longer?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even if he is a small one,a common pleco is a waste machine.He could be whats wrong.Do the fish act affected in any way or is the water just cloudy?Change dechlorinator?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

everthing is the same, lights on from 5pm to 5 am, havent changed anything, nothen at all, the water is looking alittle better today, you can see through the tank once i got home


----------

